# 10 feet tank



## BeardedCrow81 (Mar 6, 2015)

This reminds me of my ex's mraqua 12 gallon, but bigger!

It looked great with white sand, smooth round stones, curved vine driftwood, as for plants, thin long grasses and java moss and carpeting plants would look great.
I kept a ton of shrimp, rummynose, and random tetras.


----------



## Ashraf (Oct 7, 2014)

Is this something that you will be maintaining regularly or will the people at the youth center be the ones doing it?


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

I think your biggest challenges with this tank will be lighting and proper flow. very nice tank though


----------



## onlycrimson (Sep 7, 2010)

Love it, since I was really young I've been wanting a tank like that, which is why I settled on a mr Aqua 12g long for now. I agree that flow will be, not hard to do exactly, but it must be well planned. Lighting should be easy enough with how shallow it is.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

This is a great shape! One suggestion I have which probably won't be popular is to cover the window side of the tank with something to block most of the light.


----------



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

If it was me, I would do tons of rocks and driftwood sticking out of the top. (I'm assuming cuz of the length it will be open top?) lots of red root floaters, frogbit, and water lettuce. Mostly low light plants like java fern, dwarf sag, crypts, and mosses. What will the fauna be?


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Id heavily plant one end, transition into some gnarly tall driftwood in the middle that sticks out of the top maybe with something emersed growing, then id transition into a rocky gravely look on the other end. 
Definitely no floaters as theyll all be pushed to the ends with flow, maybe a lily or something like that where the pads are anchored...


----------



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

theatermusic87 said:


> Definitely no floaters as theyll all be pushed to the ends with flow


It depends on the filter


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

latest amano scape its quite a good choice to replica for long tanks


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

That is an awesome tank!

I agree with blocking out some of the light from the back. That is a recipe for algae city.

Maybe hill up the substrate on one end, sloping from back to front and cover with ground cover and a few rocks. Slope the "mountain" towards the middle, gradually, and add more fallen rocks and some driftwood trees. As you get closer to the other end, transition to a "beach" or level ground forest look.

If you have enough uplift tubes across the back of the tank and output tubes at each end and 3-4 across the back, water movement won't be a problem.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

From a Japanese store (not my tank!)














































and another tank by the same company:


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Ooo, that is practically the same tank you are getting to work with!

Definitely on that order, clumps growing out of the water with sand. I'd populate it with snails and shrimp as well as small fish. One school of fish should be something that burrows or sifts through sand like small loaches or Corydoras.

Since this is going where children are going to be I would have some hardscape structures that sort of look like animals. A twisty branch with a suggestion of a head might be a snake. A rounded rock with a couple of rocks near it that suggest a turtle and so on. Eyes peering out of a mysterious dark spot. Nothing literal, more like looking at clouds and seeing shapes.


----------



## Yuuki_Akitsuki (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow! Just wow!!! That looks like so much fun! As others have suggested banking substrate would look really great. You could go for rolling hills and portions of the substrate above the water line and plant terrestrial plants there, like bonsai trees =D. And have some HC cuba that grows up above the waterline on the banks. Though I'm not sure how well the banking would hold up over time. As to stocking Micro rasboras will look awesome... In all applications.


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

I think this tank would make an awesome hillstream biotype. But that's my new obsession, I see a long tank and that's my first thought.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

It is kind of hard to keep sloped substrate in place- if your emersed growth is coming from rocks/wood like in the pics I found, it will be easier to do perhaps. You can have "wabi kusa" planted on the surfaces.

And I envy you getting to work on such an amazing aquarium!


----------



## atolylica (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks all for the input!
Finally completed after 4 back-breaking hours.
Since its 3 meters long (I know I mentioned 10 feet, but its actually 3 meters), its hard to get a complete AND clear FTS. 
What's missing now are the aquarium lights, which will be coming in on Sunday.
Since its placed beside the window and exposed to indirect light, we will be adjusting the intensity of the aquarium lights so as to prevent algae. Without the aquarium lights, the tank will be looking quite dim most of the time. 
Will update again..


----------



## onlycrimson (Sep 7, 2010)

Hard to see with no light but from what I can see it's looking good!


----------



## atolylica (Jan 15, 2014)

ok lights are up!
Pardon the picture cos its so heard to get a good shot of a long and short tank, so I had to take this in 3 parts. 
Next up would be what fishes to add. Any suggestions? 
I would want something small that schools well.


----------



## fishophile (Feb 6, 2012)

I loved emerald eye rasbora, but they would jump out of your tank all the time. Perhaps some other rasbora that doesn't commit suicide as much.


----------



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

Rainbows would LOVE that tank


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

That's beautiful! You did a great job with that unusual tank!


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

That is super cool! Maybe try a panoramic close up shot and then crop the top and bottom if you need to. I'm sure that would look pretty cool.

Anyway, good job. That thing is super cool. Try and get some fish that swim the length of the tank fairly regularly.


----------



## Grumpy1415 (Oct 15, 2013)

Great job planting the tank. I could see myself sitting in front of that and watch the flora and fauna for hours!

Rummy nose tetra could be nice in there...tight schooling, active (may even swim back and forth along that whole tank), and they have a preference for the lower third/half of the tank, so less likely to jump out.


----------



## davido (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice layout. Would suggest Green neon tetras with one third the number of Cardinal Tetras.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

atolylica said:


> ok lights are up!
> Pardon the picture cos its so heard to get a good shot of a long and short tank, so I had to take this in 3 parts.
> Next up would be what fishes to add. Any suggestions?
> I would want something small that schools well.


 
This were mine, A hundred cory's and at least that many cardinal tetra's or rummy nose = done.:hihi:
P.S. what kind of light's.
I'm thinking with window close by,,maybe eight foot T8 bulbs could provide suitable lighting.


----------



## PickieBee (Oct 29, 2014)

roadmaster said:


> This were mine, A hundred cory's


 Yes! Maybe Corydoras habrosus!


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

PickieBee said:


> Yes! Maybe Corydoras habrosus!


 Yes,,all one species of the cory's.
But that's just me.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

+1 to roadmaster

Get a ton of 1 species of cory and a ton of rummynose. Would be amazing


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I highly recommend corys. My emeralds are a ton of fun to watch and they actually swim the length and height of the tank. They play follow the leader around the middle of the tank sometimes (3-4 of them) and then they group up to sleep at night on the ground (all 6). Mine are emeralds if that matters. They are amazing fish. Definitely the most fun to watch out of anything I have owned yet.


----------



## Yuuki_Akitsuki (Jan 15, 2015)

Boraras brigittae, a whole lot of them! Though I might be concerned with how timid they can be. Maybe mix those with pygmy cories 

The other suggestions would be great too!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

A dozen Otos + the other fish. 
Yes, think 'lower part of the tank' and 'non-jumpers'. 
Live bearers (Endlers) could work, too- Herd them all to one end to remove the over population.


----------

